# let there be light??



## coolguyeagle76' (Oct 28, 2009)

anybody have any ideas on how to light a squat, preferably something that wont burn the place down?? my place is nestled under the oaks so i only get a few hours of work in it a day.

-thanx

ponyspit


----------



## UrbanNokizaru (Oct 28, 2009)

Get some of those gardens lights that suck up energy during the day and light up in the night. Other than that I'm thinking crank/shake flashlight or some candles + mirrors but that's annoying to set up unless you make your own mirror set up for the space.


----------



## nivoldoog (Oct 28, 2009)

thats actully a great Idea.. the string lights... yea... mental note...


----------



## oldmanLee (Oct 28, 2009)

Tried the garden lights,and if you get enough of them with a high enough rating,they do for basic reading,sewing,cooking illumination.they work better if you clean the collectors surface dayly,and adjust the angle to follow the sun every couple of hours.


----------



## Loaf (Oct 28, 2009)

solar light? Just get one of those surplus bean cans (the huge ones) or and old coffee tin. Drill some holes in it to let the light out. Fill it with candles and hang it with some hangars from something make about 3 of these and your entire room will have light. or try this http://www.ehow.com/how_4798212_light-bulb-work-battery.html


----------



## bote (Oct 28, 2009)

if where you´re living isn´t too windy, and you are not a stumbling drunk, an oil lamp is a nice light in the evenings.


----------



## Wotan (Oct 29, 2009)

For practical ambient light (not for reading by) any patio lights set that comes with a small solar panel which can be placed out of the squat in the light is great and safe. Now is a great time to find them on sale.


----------



## genghis braun (Oct 30, 2009)

I get a beer can or an empty tin can, melt some wax into it, and stick a few pieces of rope in it as the wick. they burn bright as fuck and they last forever.


----------

